# Need Assistance with Finding A Breeder in Maryland



## A.Ware1 (Jul 4, 2013)

I just joined this forum a couple of days ago and since then have posted three threads about finding a good breeder in the mid-Atlantic area. I have talked to at least a dozen breeders over the same period of time and I am starting to see the difference in what is termed "backyard breeders" and reputable breeders. I understand that the money that reputable breeders charge prospective buyers is used to make up the deficit from screening there dogs for health problems and could potentially save me more money in the long run if I pick a byb puppy and it ends up getting sick. However, it has been very difficult for me to find a reputable breeder in the area that comes close to my maximum limit of $1250 and I have been in contact with the Potomac River Valley Golden Retriever Club, the Gunpowder Golden Retriever Club, and soon the Chesapeake Bay Golden Retriever Club. The process is just starting to get hard for me and I am just a novice at this. All I want is a sweet family pet at a reasonable price and that is something very hard to find. 

I have been in contact with breeders through referrals and also through AKC.org and these are who have contacted me so far. If anyone could share there experience with a specific breeder, that would be wonderful. And if anyone has any input on what more I could be doing, please let me know. 


susan ann delvecchio---Sire: Buckhollowscooper (SR46453007), Dam: Daisy Mae Of Buck Hollow (SR70963506)

PJ's Goldens---http://www.breeders.net/detail.php?id=231602 (I have e-mailed Pam and am looking further into information about the hip, elbow, eye, and heart clearances and will post the information as it comes along. Ideally I will find out who the dam and sire are in order to check their clearances.)

Gray Goldens- Gray Family Goldens

Janet Bean- I couldn't find any further information on her other than that she is from Heathsville, VA, but she was listed on AKC.org

Brittania Farms- home | Britannia FarmsBritannia Farms

Gods Gift Golden Retrievers- Gods Gift Golden Retrievers


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

How about Delmarva, Lycinan, El Dorado?


----------



## A.Ware1 (Jul 4, 2013)

I have contacted all three of those breeders. Delmarva and Lycinan are definitely out of my price range and I am still waiting to hear back from Chris about her most recent litter.


----------



## A.Ware1 (Jul 4, 2013)

I have also contacted Banbury Goldens, Promise Land Goldens, and Casey Golden Retrievers, they were referred to me by Potomac Valley Golden Retriever Club. I am still waiting to get referrals from Gunpowder Golden Retriever Club and Chesapeake Golden Retriever Club. However, I am assuming that most of those referred by them will be out of my price range.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

So far I have checked websites for Gray --BYB all the way! This is direct from their website:
Reagan was hand selected from a private breeder with the intent of "potentially" breeding with Riley. Prior to breeding Reagan was checked for health and suitability by 2 independent Vets. Because she is very althetic and "fit" and has a great temperment we thought she was ready to be a "Mom"

Ummm no. Need OFA clearances, bottom line. Stay away!


Britannia Farms-- BYB..one problem ..their one dog Brighton has only prelims and elbows came back with DJD and prelim Fair Hips...and they have plans to breed her in the fall! Could not find OFA info for their Sire! 

Gods Gift.. Could not get onto their website..probably something to do with my ipad, but get that BYB vibe already.

PJ's goldens..BYB sorry!

Janet Bean..there was a thread on here before about her..no website to cofirm anything, you can call and ask for akc names to lookup in OFA database. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...py/142266-info-janet-bean-heathsville-va.html

Out of our second set of names, Banbury coudnt find website, Promise Land couldnt get into but did see the words English Cream..sometimes a red Flag and the third Caseys Goldens seem promising if everything does in fact check out with clearances, again get parents registered names to check!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

The AKC listings are not a great place to look. The only thing they require is that the pups get registered--they do not require proper GRCA recommended clearances to list. Bluntly--I would not buy from any of these people--especially not Britannia since they are also advertising Golden/Poodle crosses (I refuse to call them the cutesy names as it makes it seem like a breed), and none of the others give full registration names or any mention of actual GRCA COE health screenings. The one mentions health approved by two vets, but it takes way more than two to have full clearances, and they should be specialists in their area (optho, cardio, and Xrays sent to OFA, plus DNA tests depending on pedigree), not regular general practice vets (as Sally's Mom who is a GP vet will tell you--she has her dogs specialist screened...) I would frankly rather see someone get a rescue, and help to provide a good future for a dog who got a poor start, than see someone hand over a still substantial amount of money to a breeder of the sort that is producing the pups that are more likely to eventually end up in rescue, as it will only encourage them to keep breeding.

I know this is not what you want to hear, but unless you are willing to travel a bit further up into upstate PA or NY, I would be letting go of the top price and restrictive timelines--in your area that is going to be on the lower end of what reputable breeders charge just because of cost of living in the area, which makes veterinary costs higher. Set a savings plan and put money away--you can save up the purchase price and some extra to use for those initial vet bills (there are a lot while you are finishing vaccinations/doing titres etc!) You can be making contacts with those good breeders now and let them know that your timeline is longer term and have an established relationship--get to really know their dogs before you decide which litter is right for you--those really good litters often are sold before they are born anyhow. I know I have people waiting for litters that have not even been bred yet--one of my people has a pup from me already that they waited a year to get, and they are doing the same for their next dog. 

There is a reason well bred litters are sold so far in advance--that history of clearances, and competition to prove temperament and type is what helps to assure that you will be getting a typey, stable, healthy dog who can be a good companion. The majority of pups in a litter are not going to be the next big thing in the show ring or obedience, or field, and those dogs with small flaws (physical for the show ring, or attitudinal for performance) are the dogs who make those awesome companions. You should be focused on getting a dog who will be with you for the next 10-14 years, so taking the time to make sure the parents, and their parents, and so on were as healthy and stable as possible is what is going to help make that long healthy relationship more likely.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

A.Ware1 said:


> susan ann delvecchio---Sire: Buckhollowscooper (SR46453007), Dam: Daisy Mae Of Buck Hollow (SR70963506)


No clearances listed on OFA for either sire or dam. Dam was born Female NOV-09-2011--under 2 so complete clearances are not possible.



A.Ware1 said:


> Janet Bean- I couldn't find any further information on her other than that she is from Heathsville, VA, but she was listed on AKC.org


Here is a previous post on Janet Bean: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...py/142266-info-janet-bean-heathsville-va.html
Current Litter listed on AKC classifieds: Sire Heathsville Sage (SR49528803) & Dam: Pippa Of Walkerton (SR66019410). No clearances listed for either on offa.org. Keep in mind, just because a breeder is listed on the AKC classifieds it says nothing about whether they are reputable or not; just means the pups are AKC registerable.



A.Ware1 said:


> Brittania Farms- home | Britannia FarmsBritannia Farms


Here is previous thread on them--breeder of "English Teddy Bear Goldendoodles" http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-puppy/123716-britannia-farms-goldens-nj.html



A.Ware1 said:


> Gods Gift Golden Retrievers- Gods Gift Golden Retrievers


Sire: Gods Golden Gift J.W.Duke (SR58375102) Per offa.org, sire only has a heart clearance & comes from a pedigree of spotty clearances.
Dam: Gods Golden Gift Fiona (SR72959805) Dam was born JUN-01-2012 so 2 days after she turned 1, she had her first litter. How absolutely sad that the breeder is choosing to have a puppy have puppies. On the AKC classifieds, the breeder stated "Yes" to "The applicable health screens have been performed on the sire and dam as recommended by the Parent Club for this breed. (AKC recommends you ask about health issues as discussed on the web pages of the respective AKC Parent Club). Please make sure appropriate certification data, which is recorded by the AKC, is recorded for the sire and dam if indicating yes." A quick look of offa.org & no clearances are listed for either the dam or sire.



A.Ware1 said:


> PJ's Goldens---http://www.breeders.net/detail.php?id=231602 (I have e-mailed Pam and am looking further into information about the hip, elbow, eye, and heart clearances and will post the information as it comes along. Ideally I will find out who the dam and sire are in order to check their clearances.)


I'm guessing there are no clearances verifiable on offa.org. Here is a previous thread: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...898-northern-va-breeder-info-pjs-goldens.html. 



A.Ware1 said:


> Gray Goldens- Gray Family Goldens


Based on the verbiage from the breeder's website: "Reagan was hand selected from a private breeder with the intent of "potentially" breeding with Riley. Prior to breeding Reagan was checked for health and suitability by 2 independent Vets. Because she is very althetic and "fit" and has a great temperment we thought she was ready to be a "Mom"" I'm guessing there are no actual clearances. Practitioner vets do not "clear" dogs for breeding. This irks me in that by including this verbiage it makes me think they know they should be doing more but are not. Looks like someone with a website who is breeding the family pets.

Sire: Mr. Riley Gray (SR56397301)
Dam: Miss Regan Gray (SR61949303)
On the AKC classifieds, the breeder stated "Yes" to "The applicable health screens have been performed on the sire and dam as recommended by the Parent Club for this breed. (AKC recommends you ask about health issues as discussed on the web pages of the respective AKC Parent Club). Please make sure appropriate certification data, which is recorded by the AKC, is recorded for the sire and dam if indicating yes." A quick look of offa.org & no clearances are listed for either the dam or sire.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

A.Ware1 said:


> However, I am a recent college graduate and work part-time with a minimum wage salary and as such it is very hard for me to afford the initial price range of $1200-$2000 so it is also important that I find a breeder that works within a lower price range. Now, that does not mean that I cannot afford to take care of the dog in the long run, as I have just been given the opportunity to apply for a manager position at the end of the summer. It would just be difficult for me at this time to afford that initial price on top of purchasing all that is required for the puppy once I bring him/her home.


I know you're focused on the initial price, but I hope you're also pricing out the actual cost & care for a dog--the purchase price is a drop in the bucket.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

A.Ware1 said:


> susan ann delvecchio---Sire: Buckhollowscooper (SR46453007), Dam: Daisy Mae Of Buck Hollow (SR70963506)


The number in parenthesis are registration numbers. I plugged them in to OFFA and nothing comes up, so no clearences. 



A.Ware1 said:


> PJ's Goldens---http://www.breeders.net/detail.php?id=231602 (I have e-mailed Pam and am looking further into information about the hip, elbow, eye, and heart clearances and will post the information as it comes along. Ideally I will find out who the dam and sire are in order to check their clearances.)


Looks like a back yard breeder to me. Not even a mention of clearences. No pictures of the dad. All pictures are not very flattering candids.



A.Ware1 said:


> Gray Goldens- Gray Family Goldens


Again, looks like a back yard breeder set up. Mom and Dad conveniently popping out puppies yearly. No registered names, no numbers and no mention of clearences. 



A.Ware1 said:


> Janet Bean- I couldn't find any further information on her other than that she is from Heathsville, VA, but she was listed on AKC.org


No real info to go on but based on her breeder profile, it does not look promising. You have to be carefull with AKC.org there are good breeders on there sometimes, but the only real requirement is that the litter be registered or registerable with AKC so, that means back yard breeders are here to.



A.Ware1 said:


> Brittania Farms- home | Britannia FarmsBritannia Farms


Has some issues
Indy the dad to just about everything has an out of date eye clearence and a heart clearence by a practitioner, it should be a cardiologist.

Poppy also has eyes out of date and a practitioner heart.

Brighton is not old enough to have final clearences yet, but had prelims back in June (not sure why they did not wait a couple of months for finals?) and came back with Elbow Dysplasia.

They also breed Doodles 



A.Ware1 said:


> Gods Gift Golden Retrievers- Gods Gift Golden Retrievers


This one left me scratching my head. Lots of pictures woefully lacking in information. Has a picture of them showing but no names, clearence info or numbers. 


What I would suggest is waiting for the Golden clubs to return your inquiries. Most clubs require clearences to post or refer puppies. If you do your own research online look for websites with individual dogs listed with their registered names. This will allow you to verify clearences online at Orthopedic Foundation for Animals. Most reputable breeders are proud of their clearences and mention them in general or for each dog individually. No mention of clearences or the dreaded "health check" are usually a good sign to move on. Also sites that show dog doing things like showing, obeidience, hunting, etc. these are more likely to be reputable breeders. Keep in mind that there are a lot of unreputable folks who have nice looking websites.
It is always your job to do your due diligence on clearences. No matter who tells you they have clearences, you need to double check. I would do this even if I was buying from the top breeders in Goldens.

You can find what you are looking for, but you will also find a lot of missing clearences and back yard breeders in this range.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

If you're willing to look further away, this one might be worth a contact, just on the assumption that dogs in Tennessee are likely to cost less than those around D.C.: Golden Retrievers - Tennessee - Prism Golden Retrievers - Home page. I just did a quick overview of the site and they at least say the right things about clearances and competition, though I have not checked the clearances myself.

Just came a cross this list, which might also be helpful: http://www.passionforgold.com/TNGRBreeders.html.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Couple thoughts here..... 

About 4 years ago, I lost my Danny to cancer (he went into surgery to remove a tumor and never woke up). I knew at the time that I wanted to bring home a buddy for Jacks who was only 15 months old or so and had always had his brother to lean on, but the whole thing with Danny took out my mad money. 

That year I spent about $1500 on diagnostic tests - checking Danny's heart out (his heart was fine), and then having xrays and then ultrasound done. And then the surgery itself (which he never woke up from) cost $2500. Which I had to pay. 

I had to pay off all of those bills before saving up for the next puppy. That's with a full time and good paying job. Within 2-3 years, I saved up about $3000 for the next puppy - just putting money away every month. And then I had to do a bunch of diagnostic tests for Jacks who was having health/behavioral issues (thyroid messed up). And I decided to just enjoy quality time with Jacks until I got all those problems sorted out. I used that time to interview breeders of several different breeds and make connections, etc...

It was only last spring that I became very serious about buying the next puppy.... and then Bertie came home the day after Thanksgiving.

Reading through all that, you will understand that I have no concept of rushing in and buying. The costs do not stop after the puppy comes home. You have to be solidly employed and really in the habit of saving money and planning ahead before you bring the puppy home. Because ideally, if anything should happen.... you will not have any problems plopping big money down to take care of the puppy's health. 

Um.... I just came home from the vet fwiw.... and it was $80 to have Bertie looked at and diagnosed with a UTI. <- Which I knew he had, but they had to do all the testing before giving me the prescription. My Jacks has an ear infection as well.... and so I would have been out more money if I hadn't still had some panalog cream at home to use on him. This was a minor visit at the vet.... 

I'm just saying - don't rush into buying a puppy if you already have concerns about well-bred goldens being out of your price range. The $1200-1800 (I think that's a fairly average price) is not really a huge deal. Especially if you are already planning to spend $500-600 or so. If you have to hold off until December or January - just put money away every month and you'll have your puppy price. Just keep in mind the spending does not stop there.


----------



## A.Ware1 (Jul 4, 2013)

Everyone, thank you for all of your advice. I have expanded my search and have contacted breeders that are members of the GRCA in Pennsylvania, New Jersey, and West Virginia in addition to the ones that I have already contacted in the DC, Maryland Virginia, area. I have also looked in breeders in North Carolina and Delaware. Hopefully I will find my dog soon. In the meantime I will be checking out the local shelters to see what I can find.


----------



## Kimouflage (Jul 7, 2013)

*God's Gift*

I have also been looking for a Golden Retriever, and I decided to go with God's Gift Golden Retrievers. He is a small breeder, and doesn't breed very often. The current litter was unplanned. He was not home when his dog Duke literally ripped open a chain link fence to get to Fiona when she was in heat. He can't really afford to do full clearances on all of his dogs, but all of his intact dogs have been checked out to be free of defects and have hip ratings of Good or better.

I talked with him extensively, in person, met ALL of his dogs, including the parents of the current litter and the grandfather. His dogs are all very well taken care of, and were very friendly and good with my two small children. He stands behind his dogs 100%, and would take the dog back if you ever needed to find a new home. He microchips all of his dogs with HIS information, so if the dog ever gets lost, he is notified. He includes on his contract that you must agree to allow him to come visit the dog at any time without notice. It was very clear to me that he is a very protective of his dogs, and is very concerned for their well-being, and wants to be sure they go to good homes.

I will be the first to admit that I am not experienced with dogs, or dog breeders, but I can say that after having been to many cat breeders homes that were just downright disgusting, and obviously only in it for the money or are just plain animal hoarders, I definitely give this breeder two paws up.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Kimouflage said:


> He can't really afford to do full clearances on all of his dogs, but all of his intact dogs have been checked out to be free of defects and have hip ratings of Good or better.


He is selling puppies for $800-$1,000. The current litter of 6 will bring in $4,800 to $6,000 of pure profit since he isn't clearing them or doing anything competition wise to validate the goldens meet breed standard. I find it a poor excuse if he says he can't afford to do full clearances which he could accomplish on the sale of 1 pup. His dog's aren't listed in offa which would provide the "good" or better scale--having a practitioner vet perform x-rays isn't the same as a clearance. With the issues in the breed (eyes, heart, hips & elbows) it just isn't fair to the dogs being bred or the pups being produced to sacrifice on bare minimum clearances as recommended by the GRCA code of ethics.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

I always think it is interesting when someone joins with the intention of championing a breeder who is not doing every thing they should with their first post. 

I agree if he can make thousands of dollars off of a single litter, he can afford to do the clearences on the dogs he is breeding. 

I am not made of money either which is why I try to find club sponsored clinics that make getting the clearences more affordable especially when you own multiple dogs.

This poster really does seem to want to find a reputable breeder. That would knock God's Gift out of the running since they are a Back Yard Breeder.


----------



## A.Ware1 (Jul 4, 2013)

Alright so I have been emailing breeders left and right and I think I finally have a potential that is in my price range! I found Cabaret Goldens off of Appalachian Golden Retriever Club of West Virginia through the GRCA website. She is expecting a litter of puppies in the beginning of August and is selling them for $800. These are the parents of the litter: Am. Ch. Shilo's Hott Blue and Righteous "Zee" and UKC Ch. Cabaret's Turnin' Up the Heat "Josie". I tried to look up both of the dogs through offa and k9data and didn't find anything conclusive, so I am going to talk to the breeder to get more information. Hopefully this will work out. If anyone has had an experience with this breeder please let me know!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Here is what would be my talking points if I were in your shoes...

I like the dad's background and he is from a breeder that although I do not personally know, have admired there dogs. His eye clearence is a little out of date. I would ask to see if they have his current clearance if it has just not been sent in.

On the mom, I would ask why this bitch was breed under age. She is going to be two by just a few days to weeks when she has her puppies. She is not showing any clearances online at all. That makes sense for hips and elbows since she can not have them until after she is two. I would hope to see eyes atleast once and heart by a cardiologist. They could have them hard copy but not sent in so I would ask to see them. On K9data she indicated Good hip prelims, ask to see them. I would also ask if the elbows where prelimed. Most people do both at the same time, so, I am concerned that there is no mention on K9data. I would also ask when you can expect to have final result clearences on the mom. They could potentially be done before the puppies are released to new homes and to be honest I would demand that in your shoes.

So, over all not a perfect fit for clearences. You will need to talk to her an see if her reason for breeding underage and without clearences is something you are Okay with.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Cabaret's Turnin' Up the Heat SR69297503 was born 27 Jul 2011--so she's under 2 and will have just turned 2 prior to whelping her first litter. Since the breeder doesn't own the sire, I'm guessing this isn't an "oopsie". I would want to know what the hurry was to breed the dam.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I recommend getting on wait lists for litters that are all spoken for. Pearl dropped into our life as a cancellation at the last second. The rest of their wait list had already moved on. So it does happen, keep your name out there with breeders. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## A.Ware1 (Jul 4, 2013)

Thank you for the advice on what questions to ask this breeder. I have sent her an email with numerous questions and will get back to you once she responds.


----------



## A.Ware1 (Jul 4, 2013)

Heather got back to me this evening and informed me that she has gotten the dams heart and eyes checked but has not sent the results in yet and is going to send me the scans of those as well as the prelim on the hips. She plans on getting her hips and elbows checked when the puppies are 4-5 weeks old and I have asked her to keep me updated on those results. 

As for the question of why she bred the dam early, I have just sent the message asking and hope to hear back from her soon. She answered my long line of questioning thoroughly and had me complete a detailed application in order to be placed on the reserve list. She let me know that she only breeds her goldens once every two years, and it appears that I caught her at just the right time. She provided me with two references, both of which are other breeders, one of whom is the owner of the sire for this litter. I hope to contact both of them tomorrow. 

Everything looks good to me so far, but I will hold back judgment until I get her reply. Again, everyone, thank you for all of the advice and I will keep you updated.


----------



## Kimouflage (Jul 7, 2013)

SheetsSM said:


> He is selling puppies for $800-$1,000. The current litter of 6 will bring in $4,800 to $6,000 of pure profit since he isn't clearing them or doing anything competition wise to validate the goldens meet breed standard. I find it a poor excuse if he says he can't afford to do full clearances which he could accomplish on the sale of 1 pup. His dog's aren't listed in offa which would provide the "good" or better scale--having a practitioner vet perform x-rays isn't the same as a clearance. With the issues in the breed (eyes, heart, hips & elbows) it just isn't fair to the dogs being bred or the pups being produced to sacrifice on bare minimum clearances as recommended by the GRCA code of ethics.


He sells females for $1000, and males for $800. He's keeping one of the females. So it's $4200 he will sell them for, though you can't exactly call it "pure profit" since they will be getting veterinary care, vaccinations, microchips, food, etc. Also, like I said, I do not know a whole lot here - and I appreciate your input here - how much does it cost for a clearance? And can a dog have a clearance and not be listed in offa? And how do you know he's not doing anything competition-wise? Because he told me that he was, and there are photos of him doing shows with his dogs on his website...

I am vouching for this guy based on having driven four hours (each way) to meet him and his dogs. I only wanted to provide input as for the living conditions and treatment of the dogs. I really don't have input as far as genetic conditions are concerned. I just know that I, personally, have been to other breeders' homes where animals have been kept in cages, separate from family, uncleanliness, etc., and though everything on paper looked great (great reputation, breeding for decades, champion bloodlines, health clearances, etc.), I just could not morally support their business.


----------



## Kimouflage (Jul 7, 2013)

LJack said:


> I always think it is interesting when someone joins with the intention of championing a breeder who is not doing every thing they should with their first post.
> 
> I agree if he can make thousands of dollars off of a single litter, he can afford to do the clearences on the dogs he is breeding.
> 
> ...


I don't know what all he should be doing - that's why I'm here. And I posted to give my input - though incomplete and flawed that it may be, I just wanted to share my personal experience so the original poster could decide if they wanted to make the trip. The original poster asked if anyone could share experiences they had with these specific breeders. That's what I did.

Wow, my first post, a newbie to the breed and dogs in general, I come in to give my 2 cents, and I feel so welcome...


----------



## A.Ware1 (Jul 4, 2013)

Kimouflage, 

Thank you for giving me your input on God's Gift Golden Retrievers. I am also a newbie and I definitely understand where your coming from in feeling that your advice is incomplete and flawed when more experienced dogs owners reply. I will keep your input in mind as I narrow down the potential breeders. Currently, I would love for everything to work out with Cabaret Goldens, but that remains to be seen.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Kimouflage said:


> Also, like I said, I do not know a whole lot here - and I appreciate your input here - how much does it cost for a clearance? And can a dog have a clearance and not be listed in offa? And how do you know he's not doing anything competition-wise?


Cost depends on the clearance.

Eyes tend to be the cheapest but need done annually. I am in a different area so my pricing may be a little off. If some one in the area can speak up it would be helpful I think I paid about 45.00 that included sending them in. 

Heart needs to be done by a cardiologist only once after 12 months of age but you can either do an Echocardiogram (more expensive) or auscultation. I'd did auscultation and I think it was about $90 when you included submission.

Hips and Elbows are done once at 24 months or older. This is why when someone breeds underage we know they can not have clearances. I have not done them yet since my girl is not two. They are the most expensive because they require X-rays and the require submission. I am guessing around $350. If the OFFA, PennHIP, etc did not grade them they do not have them.

Yes, they can have eye, heart or rarely hip clearances that do not show up on OFFA. For eyes and heart the clearance is done by the examiner so a clear report is a clearance and not everyone chooses to pay the nominal fee to record them online. For hips, if they are OVC (now out of business) or PennHIP they may not show on OFFA thought the breeder can pay to have them submitted.

For Elbows in the US no elbow on OFFA means no elbow clearance.

As far as competition, I saw the photos on his website, I however was not impressed because of the lack of information. Who was the dog, what type of show, what year, what award andwhat location? Overall, his website is not very dense on information. I would expect clear wording on clearances, dogs registered names, details on accomplishments and just more information all around. If you want to see a good example of what I am talking about check out this website About Sunbeam Goldens. This is well know, well respected breeder I admire in California who has a great example of a website. You can see the wealth of information she shares.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Have you looked at the "stickies" on the puppy forum? There are 3 that likely apply to you. Those are a wealth of knowledge, and were useful for me to learn a lot very quickly.

Choosing A Golden Retriever Breeder & Puppy - Golden Retrievers : Golden Retriever Dog Forums


----------



## Kimouflage (Jul 7, 2013)

After reading some of the advice in the forums, I now see a bit more clearly the reasoning here. I don't want to get into details publicly, but I have decided to ask for my deposit back. Please update us as to how things work out - I don't have the same budget concerns, but regardless of price, I would just like to find a healthy dog from a good breeder, and not have to travel cross-country to find it.

To the person who messaged me: thanks, and when I have enough posts to send private messages, I will reply!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Kimouflage said:


> I don't know what all he should be doing - that's why I'm here. And I posted to give my input - though incomplete and flawed that it may be, I just wanted to share my personal experience so the original poster could decide if they wanted to make the trip. The original poster asked if anyone could share experiences they had with these specific breeders. That's what I did.
> 
> Wow, my first post, a newbie to the breed and dogs in general, I come in to give my 2 cents, and I feel so welcome...


Welcome to the Forum. In my experience, it is a very good place to learn, though sometimes there are a few rough spots along the way. 

We encourage everyone to be welcoming to new members who are learning the ways of this community.


----------

